# Costumes for International Day



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Hiya!
My 9th and 10th grade classes (all girls) need Brazilian and Moroccan traditional dress for International Day. 
For Brazilian clothing, we are hoping to get long, full, colorful skirts and white cotton tops. We are looking for belted kaftans for Morocco. 
Any idea where we could find these items, and hopefully not too expensive?


Thanks in advance!


----------

